# Port A/ North Padre,,, Bay or Gulf



## Chula Vista (Jun 2, 2004)

We will be in North Padre all week (2/9) to Fish.

Send me a PM, if you have any open spots
I have all the Tackle, ,, Scrub Brushes,, and Cash for Gas . 
:rybka:
Thanks' s
Pat


----------

